

Sixteen Languages: a journey through 16 programming languages in 361 days - mqt
http://16languages.blogspot.com/

======
mechanical_fish
Obligatory contrarian links:

Peter Norvig: "Teach Yourself Programming in Ten Years"

    
    
      http://norvig.com/21-days.html
    

Joel Spolsky: "Lord Palmerston on Programming"

    
    
      http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/LordPalmerston.html
    

Which is not to say that you can't learn enough about (e.g.) FORTRAN in 16
days to say _something_ about it. But I could probably learn almost as much in
16 minutes by reading a couple of Wikipedia articles and an essay or two.

I don't know FORTRAN myself, but I'm pretty sure the advantages of the
language are hard to appreciate unless you're the kind of person who has not
only _read_ "Numerical Recipes" cover to cover, but also knows exactly which
pages are dead wrong. In other words, you have to be a mathematical physicist
whose entire career depends on the quality of your machine's math library. I
don't think you can really get into that mindset in 16 days.

------
mqt
He's spending 16 days on each language: Smalltalk, FP, Ada, Python, OCaml,
BrainF __*, i86 assembly, Prolog, Erlang, Forth, D, Lazy K, Haskell, FORTRAN,
Lua, and Scheme.

Everything he writes is in a subversion repository:
<http://16languages.googlecode.com/svn/>

More information on the format:
<http://16languages.blogspot.com/2007/09/rules.html>

